# Parrot question



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone here keep eckies(Eclectus parrots) macaws or cockies(Cockatoos)?(I know a few people who keep cockies, but still would like to see if anyone else does) What do people who have worked with at least one specimen of two genra/ species listed think are better?thinking of getting an animal that will take up most of my time, sadly don't have the money to get multiple, lol.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

Sulfur crested cockatoos can live for 120 years... in captivity... that will take up your time... my dad still has his dad's one from when he died in 1993... Jack was 75 years old then, making him 99 turning 100 this year.


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 28, 2018)

Depends what you want in a bird, your commitment to diet etc.

I have always had cockatoos. They are very highly strung and more prone to phobic behaviour etc.

My dad has Eclectus, amongst other birds, and I must say beyond the specific need for fresh fruit and veg daily (though cockies need this too) they seem much more mellow, particularly males.

Incredible vocab, can be noisey but it's generally with mimicking vs screaming of a cocky. Much calmer disposition.
Because they're Polyamorous in the wild they're also more tolerant of new people.


If you're a busy person, which at your age you're about to be, 
I think Eclectus work really well around that out of the families you've listed.



Large macaws, particularly females, can get very dominating and somewhat threatening in the breeding seasons after maturity. Which is fine if you're confident with that and can keep them away from others when needed...but definitely a consideration.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

So can some macaws, but if I was to get a macaw I'd get a hahns macaw, which generally live 60? Years.(replying to kev)


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Anyone here keep eckies(Eclectus parrots) macaws or cockies(Cockatoos)?(I know a few people who keep cockies, but still would like to see if anyone else does) What do people who have worked with at least one specimen of two genra/ species listed think are better?thinking of getting an animal that will take up most of my time, sadly don't have the money to get multiple, lol.


Unless you have a spare $5000 Macaws would be out of the question. Black Cockatoos will be at least half that at around $2500. White Cockatoos are a lot cheaper but as said above require a lifelong dedication. Have you thought about some of the smaller birds such as Conures. They are beautiful birds that come in a variety of colours and can be trained quite easily and won't hurt the hip pocket so badly.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Unless you have a spare $5000 Macaws would be out of the question. Black Cockatoos will be at least half that at around $2500. White Cockatoos are a lot cheaper but as said above require a lifelong dedication. Have you thought about some of the smaller birds such as Conures. They are beautiful birds that come in a variety of colours and can be trained quite easily and won't hurt the hip pocket so badly.


 Hahn's macaws are cheaper than eckies, being usually below 1.4k. While I have thought about some smaller species, I'm not interested in themother than dusky lories, but still, I don't want to get a conure and then when I'm 40-50 think about a macaw, eckie and cockie and realize that it will by far live a lot longer than I will and because of such not get the animal, therefore being back at square one.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Hahn's macaws are cheaper than eckies, being usually below 1.4k. While I have thought about some smaller species, I'm not interested in themother than dusky lories, but still, I don't want to get a conjure and then when I'm 40-50 get a macaw, eckie and cockie and realize that it will by far live a lot longer than I will and because of such not get the animal, therefore being back at square one.


Eclectus are usually around the $800 mark and that is handraised, anything over that and you should be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

I've always wanted a sun conure. Will get one, one day when I find the particular one that screams "pick me". I saw some at the sunshine coast about 3 years ago at a shop in Cooroy which were $600 and stunning. Had I had the spare coin there and then I'd have walked out with one.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

I've never seen male eckies that are handreared go for only $800, only females, I guess I am looking in the wrong places then.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> Depends what you want in a bird, your commitment to diet etc.
> 
> I have always had cockatoos. They are very highly strung and more prone to phobic behaviour etc.
> 
> ...


I agree, eckies are not all that much work.


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 28, 2018)

I agree, 
In SA you can often get them for $600 handraised. $800 is the max I'd be wanting to pay, unless you're looking at Australian native subspecies which are often over $1200 and on license. 
The PNG ones are cheaper and not on license.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

I've never seen any eckies for that cheap, even out of state.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 28, 2018)

Is there a specific reason you want a male? My understanding is that a female will bond more with a male owner and vice-versa. I am assuming you are male.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

Males are generally a lot calmer(along with females getting territorial and such when mature and in breeding season I'm pretty sure) from what I've read.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

Not for everyone, but what about a galah? I think Galahs are fantastic, in captivity you can expect 40 years... pink and grey is a great colour combo, I've got a mate who has a galah and it is attached to her like a Siamese twin, the endless antics will keep you amused for years to come. Lol


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

Only bird that I've been around excessively, quite nice for sure, just nor something I'm really interested in


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> I've never seen any eckies for that cheap, even out of state.


Okay...but they are.

The man who bred my dad's original female has hand raised males for $700 on gumtree in SA now. I believe he freights too.
I've been to his house and seen the living conditions of his birds. Safe to say they're treated well.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

Woah, well i'll look into it for sure.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Only bird that I've been around excessively, quite nice for sure, just nor something I'm really interested in


Not into Quakers at all?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 28, 2018)

While they're not parrots, if you're looking for an affectionate interactive bird as a pet, why not consider a goose? They're cheaper, more easily accessible, and they don't live as long (15-30 years). If you spend a lot of time interacting with an imprinted gosling it'll be your best friend. It'll follow you everywhere, seek contact and affection from you, and they'll even go swimming with you (if you like to swim in the creek or dam that is). Only drawbacks is that they're large, noisy, messy, and need a lot of attention. But I suppose some parrots can be like that too. Unless if you imprint a couple of goslings. That way they'll rely on each other when you're not around.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

I'd love a pekin duck actually, but I'm I'm not allowed because they're "dangerous" (parents based that completely on size, sadly)


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> I'd love a pekin duck actually, but I'm I'm not allowed because they're "dangerous" (parents based that completely on size, sadly)


I'd love to have my own Peregrine falcon.


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 28, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I'd love to have my own Peregrine falcon.



Oh how I wish falconry would become legal here. 
Would also be good for dealing with rabbits and other feral pests.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't we all? Lol


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> Oh how I wish falconry would become legal here.
> Would also be good for dealing with rabbits and other feral pests.


Amen! And just the idea of it gives me a huge rush... I'd have a dozen of them... I'd love it.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> I'd love a pekin duck actually, but I'm I'm not allowed because they're "dangerous" (parents based that completely on size, sadly)


They don't see a bird with the ability to crush and possibly amputate your fingers as dangerous?
The worst a duck could do is leave some decent scratches/cuts on your fingers.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

Again, it was completely based on the size of the duck, if they did some research they'd probably change their mind, But they won't, nor care what I have to say about it.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 28, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> Oh how I wish falconry would become legal here.
> Would also be good for dealing with rabbits and other feral pests.


Do you mean just in SA Vamps?
It is still legal in QLD as far as I know.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

Falconry is illegal Australia wide I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Again, it was completely based on the size of the duck, if they did some research they'd probably change their mind, But they won't, nor care what I have to say about it.


It seems as if you have a lot of 'pie in the sky' ideas that you will be able to pursue when you eventually move out of your parents house.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Falconry is illegal Australia wide I'm pretty sure.


You are correct.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Falconry is illegal Australia wide I'm pretty sure.


http://www.fullflight.com.au
It can be done with birds that you are rehabilitating. It can also be done on a education type license.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> http://www.fullflight.com.au


This is not actually people privately taking their own birds out and hunting with them...
[doublepost=1517108725,1517108513][/doublepost]I'll just have to be content with my Wedge-tailed eagle.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 28, 2018)

If you decide to imprint a single goose/duck be sure to get a female. A male that thinks it's a human can, erm, try to make love to you or someone else in the breeding season. They're not often gentle about it either. In fact, most kinds of domestic poultry can make great pets if raised by humans. We tend to point at dogs and cats for cuddly pets that crave interaction, but I believe imprinted birds fit the bill quite well.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

I had an imprinted goat... stumbled upon it hiking through bushland, only hours old... followed me home. Was the best "dog" I had for 10 years. Lol


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 28, 2018)

I love my works yellow tails, sulphurs and gang gangs.

Eclectus parrots like to do their own things and talk smack.

Macaws I’m not really sure about except they’re noisier than the other 2


They’re extremely smart and you will need a padlock system if you do use a cage.


Speaking of geese, I love cape barrens


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

I'd absolutely love a gang gang, sadly they're very rare compared to red taileds, sulphurs, etc. I'd also love yellow tails, but a bit out of my price range.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

Most attractive Cockatoo (in my opinion) is the Major Mitchell. My dad absolutely LOVES these things and why wouldn't you?!


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 28, 2018)

My dream bird would be a African grey parrot


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

My dream bird Is by far the palm cockatoo.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> My dream bird Is by far the palm cockatoo.


Haha nice! They use a branch and drum on hollow logs.. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 28, 2018)

Actually I lied, after watching an awesome video, it’d have to be a macaw, preferably a scarlet!

Video of reference


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

Scarlets are nice, but I prefer hyacinth and green winged macaws.
[doublepost=1517113202,1517112907][/doublepost]Other than parrots one of my dream birds would be a toco toucan, but they're illegal here


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 28, 2018)

Another good video  Duckies!


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 28, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> I love my works yellow tails, sulphurs and gang gangs.
> 
> Eclectus parrots like to do their own things and talk smack.
> 
> ...


My daughter's Conure worked out how to remove a keyring that was used to lock a side door on its cage. It wasn't a cheap thin keyring either. Smart and damn strong.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 28, 2018)

Quaker Parrots are awesome... have been tested to have similar IQ to the black cockatoos.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 28, 2018)

They're indeed awesome.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> Quaker Parrots are awesome... have been tested to have similar IQ to the black cockatoos.


They are so funny watching the young ones play, rolling around like kittens or puppies would...


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 28, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> They are so funny watching the young ones play, rolling around like kittens or puppies would...


Mine thinks it's a guard dog... whenever someone she doesn't know approaches me, she flies at their head and nibbles them to death.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> Mine thinks it's a guard dog... whenever someone she doesn't know approaches me, she flies at their head and nibbles them to death.


My budgie goes ballistic whenever I get home from work and when someone comes over that he doesn't know... Nothing like what you mentioned, he just makes one god almighty racket and does the whole open wings and head down thing. LOL


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 28, 2018)

My cockatiel would just wolf whistle at everyone except me.. I was the only one she bit  I never did anything to her and was only one who got her out and about


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 28, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> My cockatiel would just wolf whistle at everyone except me.. I was the only one she bit  I never did anything to her and was only one who got her out and about


HAHAHHAHA!!! My budgie wolf whistles at my wife and says "Sexy mama"


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 28, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> …if they did some research they'd probably change their mind, But they won't, nor care what I have to say about it.


I don’t want to dampen your enthusiasm but given the number of critters you have said “I want one of those” in various threads, I’d be saying “No” as a parent as well. It is irritating just reading it, let alone having to listen to it. And yet somehow your parents are always to blame. 
If you don’t mind me asking, just what animals do you have at the moment?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 29, 2018)

A bluey- and what I've asked about and what I've thought about are different, there's a long list of animals I know instantly the idea will be rejected so i don't ask, most of which are the ones I say "I want one of those" about on here.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 29, 2018)

You are a bright young lad, so you would understand that when you say "I want one of those" it conveys the meaning "I want to get one of those when given the opportunity". (That's a small zoo by my reckoning.) Even saying something like it would be nice to have one of those, does not convey you intend to get one. It also comes across as: "I want, I want, I want and I don't think is an accurate reflection on you. That's why I mentioned it. As far as your parents are concerned, I have no idea what other possessions they have given you or allow you. It just seems unbalanced that they can be painted by you as uncaring without any opportunity to defend themselves. Then again, maybe I am just being a grumpy old man?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 29, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> I love my works yellow tails, sulphurs and gang gangs.
> 
> Eclectus parrots like to do their own things and talk smack.
> 
> ...


Coco my yellow tail that lives in the house can open anything, I let her loose in the house while I'm there but she has a big cage for when I'm not. I have padlocks on her cage, even the swing out bowls as she worked out she could pull out the bowls and pivot out the holder and crawl like a rat through the opening. I used to have other caged birds, king parrots and crimson wings, Coco used to open their cages that had various types of latches to check out their food. She watches everything you do and learns how to open things, can even unscrew bottle tops and jars, loves keyboards, can turn on my inkjet printer so the touch controls light up then she pecks them. Never kept Macaws but I know someone who lives on 5 acres and still has huge neighbour problems with the noise. Pet yellow tails communicate (very loud) with the wild ones and it is not unusual to have a flock lob in your backyard, that used to happen with my king parrots too.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 29, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Coco my yellow tail that lives in the house can open anything, I let her loose in the house while I'm there but she has a big cage for when I'm not. I have padlocks on her cage, even the swing out bowls as she worked out she could pull out the bowls and pivot out the holder and crawl like a rat through the opening. I used to have other caged birds, king parrots and crimson wings, Coco used to open their cages that had various types of latches to check out their food. She watches everything you do and learns how to open things, can even unscrew bottle tops and jars, loves keyboards, can turn on my inkjet printer so the touch controls light up then she pecks them. Never kept Macaws but I know someone who lives on 5 acres and still has huge neighbour problems with the noise. Pet yellow tails communicate (very loud) with the wild ones and it is not unusual to have a flock lob in your backyard, that used to happen with my king parrots too.


Is coco free flighted by chance, as in u let her fly outside ? Sounds like a good friend

My cert 2 teacher had a major mitchel who was free flighted and would come back at night EVERY day untill one day she didn’t.. 3months later she showed up as if she never disappeared, and there was a male major mitchel hanging about chilling on the telephone pole wires


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 29, 2018)

Free flight is one of the things I'd definitely wanna try, not allowed to have the bird fly around the house other than my room, so after getting it off a harness it'd be in my interests to . also, with the sound- no matter(if I get a larger parrot) I'll have soundproof foam, i don't have acreage to block the noise from the neighbors- Lol


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 29, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Is coco free flighted by chance, as in u let her fly outside ? Sounds like a good friend
> 
> My cert 2 teacher had a major mitchel who was free flighted and would come back at night EVERY day untill one day she didn’t.. 3months later she showed up as if she never disappeared, and there was a male major mitchel hanging about chilling on the telephone pole wires


Yes she can fly outdoors under supervision but I am very wary of the wild yellowtails that regularly turn up and there are lots of other aggressive wild birds like lorikeets and sulphur crested because I am next to a national park. Like most hand raised birds she is strongly bonded to humans and is actually frightened of wild birds. My house is big, open plan with tile floors and she does lots of laps inside, I have areas set up for her like perches and chairs with towels over them but she has her favourite spots and has to investigate anything new. Never had one but I understand Major Mitchell's are very highly strung and hard to train even when hand raised. My red tails were also hand raised from the egg by my ex wife but unfortunately spent years in an aviary when she separated from her 2nd husband and moved to a unit, I eventually ended up with them back but unfortunately after a long time in an aviary they are not as tame and human bonded as they were but they are very adjusted to their new aviary now and climb all over you when you go in, I spend a lot of time hand feeding them treats and they are almost back to their cuddly behaviour. The breeding birds were sold long ago but you have a lifetime obligation with the hand raised pets and unlike dogs they outlive you.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 29, 2018)

How does everyone just get black cockies? Does everyone secretly have a stash of thousands of dollars? Lol


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 29, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> How does everyone just get black cockies? Does everyone secretly have a stash of thousands of dollars? Lol


Alimoney. LOL


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 29, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> How does everyone just get black cockies? Does everyone secretly have a stash of thousands of dollars? Lol


 
I worked very hard earning $8 An hour at good ol McDonald's, going to uni, paying rent and bills etc to get mine. I worked most opens and closes. 
I ate rice and bread most meals.
I wanted him that bad. He was worth every moment of deprivation and hard work.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 29, 2018)

Understandable, I'm gonna hopefully start breeding dragons to get some money a bit faster than I would otherwise.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 29, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> I worked very hard earning $8 An hour at good ol McDonald's, going to uni, paying rent and bills etc to get mine. I worked most opens and closes.
> I ate rice and bread most meals.
> I wanted him that bad. He was worth every moment of deprivation and hard work.


That's dedication Vamps. You would have appreciated him so much more that way aswell. Too many people buy them these days without understanding the commitment they require. Unfortunately it is the same with many animals, in our fast paced world people just have to have it and immediately at that. I would love to own one but am waiting until I own my own home so it can be setup correctly.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Understandable, I'm gonna hopefully start breeding dragons to get some money a bit faster than I would otherwise.


There is a classic line out of the Aussie film “The Castle” that comes immediately to mind. I wonder if you can guess what it is?

If you seriously want to make some money, then get a part-time job. At various times I had a paper round (selling newspapers), flogging fresh fruit in buckets door-to-door for a local supplier, delivering pamphlets in letter boxes and even going around collecting empty drink bottles from houses to cash them in for the refunds. I worked through every set of Christmas holidays from age 14 to 23, bar one year, in various factories and as a bus conductor. I also drove a taxi one year while I was part-time at uni finishing off. There were a few other things I did but the important point was that these jobs did not just happen. I had to actively go and seek them, even to the point of knocking on factory doors and asking the manager if he had any jobs going. So you can make it happen if you really want to.

The only thing I will warn you of is that many of these places used to give me the worst, dirtiest, most boring job they could find on day 1. Survive that test and I got more normal work from then on.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 31, 2018)

My little Pale-headed Rosella Max loves to sit on wifey's head... If you take him off, he goes straight back... She could literally wear him as a hat all day,. LOL


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 31, 2018)

A tame Rosella?..What's this witch craft?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 31, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> A tame Rosella?..What's this witch craft?


I'm a bit of a bird whisperer mate... He can talk too, and whistles the dogs... much to their annoyance.. LOL


----------



## Foozil (Jan 31, 2018)

Cute bird, @Aussiepride83


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 31, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Cute bird, @Aussiepride83


Thanks man, looking forward to the colour change.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 31, 2018)

I've never seen this species, so I don't know how they are compared to easterns, but from what I've heard easterns are terrible at trying to get to tame down, the bird is gorgeous though.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 2, 2018)

Galah found on a cruise ship as a stowaway. He got his own cabin out of it.
https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...uise-wrong-ship-stow-away?ocid=Social-9NewsGC


----------



## Foozil (Feb 2, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Galah found on a cruise ship as a stowaway. He got his own cabin out of it.
> https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...uise-wrong-ship-stow-away?ocid=Social-9NewsGC


I wish if I got lost that would happen to me.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 2, 2018)

Major mitchells are what i'm eyeing currently, anyone here who has kept them/has experience with them?


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 2, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Major mitchells are what i'm eyeing currently, anyone here who has kept them/has experience with them?


They’re loud, too smart, and expensive as heck

Choose a baby emu or something


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 2, 2018)

Actually yeah, they're expensive, i forgot about that...


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 2, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> They’re loud, too smart, and expensive as heck
> 
> Choose a baby emu or something


They are definitely loud, nothing is ever too smart and at between $400 and $800 for a bonded pair they aren't expensive at all.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 2, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Actually yeah, they're expensive, i forgot about that...



My black cockatoo was from Barry at Rosewood Bird Garden in QLD who also breeds majors. 
He freights. 


I'm not sure what you consider expensive as heck, 
I often see them on gumtree much cheaper, but when I asked the above breeder a few years ago his were $900 hand raised.

He is also very big on breeding true to a subspecies which is a big part of why my magnificus red tail came from him.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 2, 2018)

Wait so i was correct in what i thought originally. wait i just confused myself. $900 is perfect


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 2, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Wait so i was correct in what i thought originally. wait i just confused myself. $900 is perfect



Yes I wondered if someone got then confused with gang gangs price wise ($2000-$3000 a bird, generally). 


I'm not saying $900 is a cheap bird, I just mean it's not THAT outlandish for a parrot. 


Anyway, best of luck. 
The above breeder has sold me two beautiful male Magnificus birds that were hand raised and absolutely lovely birds. In perfect feather and absolute delights.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 2, 2018)

it's cheaper than red taileds and (most) sulphur cresteds i've seen at least


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 2, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Major mitchells are what i'm eyeing currently, anyone here who has kept them/has experience with them?


Major Mitchells are beautiful but highly strung and while there are always exceptions they are not real tame and cuddly as a pet. Red Tail Blacks are very intelligent, gentle, definitely cuddly but they don't talk. Breeders prices are $800 - $1200 or you can pay more for a really good hand raised one. They are a lot of work to hand raise a chick as it takes several months, in the wild the chicks stay with the parents for 18mths and go through an intense education period and you have to duplicate that with hand raising. If possible get Magnificus, they are bigger and calmer.
Yellow Tail Blacks have a more outgoing personality and can be very rebellious and destructive around a house.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 2, 2018)

both yellowtails and magnificus are out of my price range currently, sadly.(though working towards having the money for a magnificus, slowly.)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Understandable, I'm gonna hopefully start breeding dragons to get some money a bit faster than I would otherwise.


if you think breeding bearded dragons is going to become a source of income you are in for a nasty surprise,I have bred central and pygmy beardies for a few seasons, the expense far outweighs the return.Not only do you have to provide tubs/containers for all the hatchies plus heat & UV lights for each 1 but also fresh food (which must be prepared daily) and bugs twice a day and then you have to separate the dragons into more and more enclosures (which means even more lights) as they grow till you can finally sell them 6-8 weeks after hatching.I estimate my first season I spent more than $4000 on equipment and food plus 4 hours daily on top of running my own truck business ( another 12+ hours per day) to raise 5 clutches of centrals & 3 clutches of pygmies.(WHEW)
All this to make maybe $50-$100 each if you're lucky.
Add to this your initial outlay and 2 year wait before you can even start to breed!
And don't forget about electricity costs.
I still breed dragons but I do it on a smaller scale because I love seeing baby dragons grow up!!!
Plus I love seeing the kids (and Parents) who buy them get excited.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah it's a love hobby, not a retirement plan.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm in the process of buying another house (downsizing in a cheaper area so I can retire without a mortgage) and it's costing me around $100,000 more for a house with enough land, a triple garage plus sheds suitable for my reptiles, birds, mice, rats than I would otherwise need if I did not have them.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 2, 2018)

I would only be breeding for the love of the animals and buying new animals.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 2, 2018)

not bearded dragons, smaller dragons. i was planning to get them anyways.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 2, 2018)

Of course, we weren't saying not to do it, just that when you get older its not going to be a reliable money maker which I'm sure you already knew.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 2, 2018)

i definitely know it's not, it's partially for experience and partially just because i love agamids, the money i could get back possibly was the bonus.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> not bearded dragons, smaller dragons. i was planning to get them anyways.


smaller dragons bring similar problems,more expensive to buy initially and then smaller clutches to sell,so smaller profits,I have central netted dragons as well as the others.Don't think that dragons are going to be an ongoing income,as I said before ,lot's of work,lot's of $. But if you love them enough and are prepared to put in the work,there are lot's of rewards


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 2, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> smaller dragons bring similar problems,more expensive to buy initially and then smaller clutches to sell,so smaller profits,I have central netted dragons as well as the others.Don't think that dragons are going to be an ongoing income,as I said before ,lot's of work,lot's of $. But if you love them enough and are prepared to put in the work,there are lot's of rewards


Time to get into Komodos mate.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Time to get into Komodos mate.


I have started with frillies and lacies
[doublepost=1517636584,1517571026][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> Time to get into Komodos mate.


I could just about fit a komodo into my 700sq yard but I'd be worried about my free range chooks


----------

